# Handbook Of Fire And Explosion Protection Engineering Principles For Oil, Gas, Chemical



## aimanham (7 يوليو 2010)

تحیه للزملاء
الیکم کتاب 
(Handbook Of Fire And Explosion Protection Engineering Principles For Oil, Gas, Chemical and related facilities)
المؤلف : Dennis P. Nolan
السنه :1996
الحجم بحدود 18 میغابایت


http://www.ziddu.com/download/10597849/ProtectionEngineeringPrinciplesForOilGasChemical.rar.html


----------



## تمبيزة (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tigerman2008 (8 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## medhat56 (9 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Abo Eldeeb (10 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مشكور , غير ان فك الضغط بكلمة سر


----------



## aimanham (11 يوليو 2010)

کلمه المرور 
www.pdms.ir


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## agharieb (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً بارك الله فيك


----------



## batna_hse (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مشكور ,


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

